# LIfetime service TiVo Premiere Receiver DVR TCD746320 for sale



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

$475 shipped to you with insurance to lower 48 states. It has the standard Hard Drive Capacity: Up to 45 hours HD 
with lifetime service so you don't have to pay the monthly fee. 
I bought this used, so don't know its' history, but it works great and has the standard remote and power cord and books. 
It was manufactured 13/march 2010
US Postal money order or Paypal only with verified account and shipped to verified address. 
I have sold about 10 Tivos on this forum with never any problem. I also sell on craigslist and ebay.
I also have lots of other lifetimed Series 1 and 2 Tivo, Lifetimed DVD Tivos, Replays, Tivo wireless adapters and more for sale.


----------

